# جامعة الزقازيق > شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية > الفرقة الثانية >  سؤال المحاضرة الرابعة

## أحمد السيد متولي

*أجب عن الأسئلة التالية:*

*1- ما الفرق بين القصد المباشر والقصد الإحتمالي؟*


*2- هل الخطأ في الشخصية ينفي القصد الجنائي؟*


*3- ما حكم هذه القضية :* 
*أرادت الزوجة (أ) أن تقتل زوجها (ب) لأنها اعتقدت أنه على علاقة مع امرأة أخرى (ج),* 
*فدست له السم في الطعام ولكنه عندما أخذ الطعام قامت (ج) بأكل الطعام فماتت هي.*

----------


## أحمد السيد متولي

*أجب عن الأسئلة التالية:*

*1- ما الفرق بين القصد المباشر والقصد الإحتمالي؟*
*-المقصود بالقصد المباشر:*
*هو الصورة المعتادة للقصد الجنائي حيث يتوافر العلم والإرادة, ارادة النشاط والعلم بالنتيجة.*

*-المقصود بالقصد الاحتمالي:*
*هو قيام الجاني بالنشاط عن علم وتوقع وقبول للنتيجة دون أن يكون مريداً تحقيقها بصفة أصلية.*


*2- هل الخطأ في الشخصية ينفي القصد الجنائي؟*
*لا ينفي الخطأ في الشخصية القصد الجنائي , فمن أراد أن يقتل شخصاً وقام بالنشاط الذي يؤدي لقتله ولكنه أدى لقتل شخص آخر, فإنه يسأل عن القتل العمد للشخص الذي لم تتجه إرادته أصلاً إلى قتله اعتباراً بأنه يستوي في القانون أن يقصد الجاني فرداً معيناً أو آخر فالأمر يتعلق بغلط غير مؤثر. لذلك فالخطأ في الشخصية لا ينفي القصد الجنائي.*


*3- ما حكم هذه القضية :* 
*أرادت الزوجة (أ) أن تقتل زوجها (ب) لأنها اعتقدت أنه على علاقة مع امرأة أخرى (ج),* 
*فدست له السم في الطعام ولكنه عندما أخذ الطعام قامت (ج) بأكل الطعام فماتت هي.*
*تعاقب الزوجة (أ) بالقتل العمد,*
*لأنها قامت بالنشاط القاتل الذي كان مؤداه قتل (ب) ولأن مقتل (ج) لا ينفي القصد الجنائي لتساوي (ب)و(ج) أمام القانون*

----------


## احمد علاء الدين محمد

1- ما الفرق بين القصد المباشر والقصد الإحتمالي؟

القصد المباشر:هو الصوره المعتاده للقصد لجنائى حيث يتوافر العلم و الاراده (اراده النشاط&اراده النتيجه).

القصد الاحتمالى:هو صوره اخرى للقصد الجنائى،يتميز عنه بانه بدلا من العلم و الاراده فانه يبنى على التوقع و القبول.


2- هل الخطأ في الشخصية ينفي القصد الجنائي؟

الخطأ فى الشخصيه لا ينفى القصد الجنائى.
فاذا اراد الجانى ان يقتل انسانا،فيستوى فى القانون ان يكون هذا الانسان هو الذى قصده الجانى او انحرفت الرصاصه وقتلت شخص اخر؛عندئذ يسال الجانى عن جريمه القتل العمد ولو كان هذا الشئ الاخر صديقا له اصابته الرصاصه فقتلته بدلا من عدوه الذى كان يقصده.


3- ما حكم هذه القضية : 
*أرادت الزوجة (أ) أن تقتل زوجها (ب) لأنها اعتقدت أنه على علاقة مع امرأة أخرى (ج),* 
*فدست له السم في الطعام ولكنه عندما أخذ الطعام قامت (ج) بأكل الطعام فماتت هي؟*

*تعاقب الزوجه(أ) بجريمه القتل العمد.*
*وذلك يرجع الى مبدأ الخطأ فى الشخصيه،وذلا المبدأ لا ينفى القصد الجنائى*

----------


## نيفين سعيد سعد احمد

[fieldset=سؤال المحضره الرابعه]null[/fieldset]1- ما الفرق بين القصد المباشر والقصد الإحتمالي؟"القصد المباشر[/] : هو يعتبر الصوره المعتاده للقصد الجنائي , هفو يتوافر فيه العلم والاراده , اراده النشاط واراده انتيجه
القصد الاحتمالي : هو قيام الجاني بالنشاط عن علم و توقع و قبول للنتيجه دون ان يكوم مريدا لتحقيقها بصفه اساسيه
2- هل الخطأ في الشخصيه ينفي القصد الجنائي ؟
الخطأ في الشخصيه لا ينفي القصد الجنائي , فاذا اراد الجاني ان يقتل انسانا فيستوي في القانون ان يكون هذا الانسان هو الذي قصده الجاني او انحرفت الرصاصه وقتلت شخصا اخر , سيسأل الجاني عن جريمه القتل العمد و لوكان الشخص الاخر صديقا له اصابته الرصاصه فقتلته بدلا من عدوه الذي كان يقصده.
3- ما حكم هذه القضيه :أرادت الزوجة (أ) أن تقتل زوجها (ب) لأنها اعتقدت أنه على علاقة مع امرأة أخرى (ج), 
فدست له السم في الطعام ولكنه عندما أخذ الطعام قامت (ج) بأكل الطعام فماتت هي.
تعاقب الزوجه بالعقوبه المقرره للقتل العمد , ذلك يرجع الي ان مبدأ الخطأ في الشخصيه الجنائيه و الذي لا ينفي القصد الجنائي عن الجاني لخطأه في شخصيه الانسان الذي اراد قتله.  
[/color]

----------


## Mohammed Hassan Elhoby

*جـ1:*الفرق بين القصد الجنائي والقصد المباشر*:*


***القصد المباشر :* هو الصورة المعتادة للقصد الجنائي ، حيث يتوافر العلم والإرادة ( إرادة النشاط و إرادة النتيجة ) .

***القصد الإحتمالي :* هو قيام الجاني بالنشاط مع علمه و توقعه و قبوله للنتيجة دون أن يكون مريدا تحقيق تلك النتيجة.


*جـ2:*الخطأ في الشخصية لا ينفي القصد الجنائي*:*

**الخطأ في الشخصية لا ينفي القصدالجنائى.
فإذا أراد الجانى أنيقتل شخص بعينه ، فيستوي في القانون أن يكون هذا الشخص هو الذى قصده الجانى أو إن إنحرفتالرصاصة وقتلت شخص آخر؛ عندها يسأل الجانى عن جريمة القتل العمد ولو كان هذا الشخصالآخر صديقا له و أصابته الرصاصة فقتلته بدلا من عدوه الذى كان يقصده  .


*جـ3:*إجـــــــــــــــابــــــــــة القضيــــــــــــــــــــــة*:*

  **الأمر في حقيقته يتعلق بمبدأ ( *الخطأ في الشخصية* )  لا 
  ( *القصد الإحتمالي* ) .

  **و الخطأ في الشخصية لا يتفي القصد الجنائي .

  **فمن أراد (الزوجة) أن يقتل شخص (الزوج) وقام بالنشاط القاتل (وضع السم في الطعام وتقديمه للزوج) ، و لكن فعله أدى إلى قتل شخص آخر (عشيقة الزوج) غير قاصدا.
  # فإنه (الزوجة) يسأل عن جريمة قتل عمد لمن لم تتجه إرادته لقتله (عشيقة الزوج).
  لأنه يستوي في القانون أن يقصد الجاني شخصية شخص معين ، أو شخصية شخص آخر ؛ فالأمر يتعلق بغلط غير مؤثر فالخطأ في الشخصية لا ينفي القصد الجنائي .

----------


## حسام جمال محمود

*اجب عن الاسئلة الاتية*
*1:ما الفرق بين القصد الاحتمالى والقصد المباشر؟*
*2:هل الخطا فى الشخصية ينفى القصد الجنائى؟*
*3:ما حكم هذه القضيه :أرادت الزوجة (أ) أن تقتل زوجها (ب) لأنها اعتقدت أنه على علاقة مع امرأة أخرى (ج), 
فدست له السم في الطعام ولكنه عندما أخذ الطعام قامت (ج) بأكل الطعام فماتت هي.
*
                                      الاجابة
ما الفرق بين القصد الاحتمالى و القصد المباشر؟

القصد المباشر هو الصورة المعتادة للقصد الجنائى حيث يتوافر العلم والارادة.والقصد الجنائى يكون مباشرا فى حالتين:
1: عندما تكون النتيجة الاجرامية هى الغرض الاصلى للجانى من اعتدائه كان ينوى(ا) قتل (ب) فيطلق عليه عيارا ناريا يرديه قتيلا.
2: هى التى تكون فيها النتيجة الاجرامية يقينة الحدوث كاثر للسلوك وان كانت النتيجة الاجرامية ليست هدف الجانى فهو يستهدف غرض اخر من وراء سلوكه.مثال ان يضع الجانى مادة متفجرة فى طائرة بقصد قتل زوجته فعند تفجير الطائرة سيترتب عليها بالضرورة وفاة كل من عليها ومع ان الجانى كان يريد قتل زوجته فقط ومع ذلك يتوافر لديه القصد الجنائى المباشر بالنسبة لمقتل باقى الركاب.
اما القصد الاحتمالى تكون النتيجة فيه متوقعة ولكنها ليست مقصد الجانى من السلوك الذى سيقوم به فالجانى يريد تحقيق نتيجة اخرى مجرمة او غير مجرمة ولكنه فى سبيل تحقيق النتيجة المستهدفة يقبل تحقيق النتيجة المحتملة.

هل الخطأ في الشخصيه ينفي القصد الجنائي ؟
لا ينفي الخطأ في الشخصية القصد الجنائي , فمن أراد أن يقتل شخصاً وقام بالنشاط الذي يؤدي لقتله ولكنه أدى لقتل شخص آخر, فإنه يسأل عن القتل العمد للشخص الذي لم تتجه إرادته أصلاً إلى قتله اعتباراً بأنه يستوي في القانون أن يقصد الجاني فرداً معيناً أو آخر فالأمر يتعلق بغلط غير مؤثر. لذلك فالخطأ في الشخصية لا ينفي القصد الجنائي.

 
3- ما حكم هذه القضيه :أرادت الزوجة (أ) أن تقتل زوجها (ب) لأنها اعتقدت أنه على علاقة مع امرأة أخرى (ج), 
فدست له السم في الطعام ولكنها كانت على علم واراده ان الزوجة الاخرى ستاكل معه فماتت.

*الاجابة*
*لو ان الزوج مات عندما اكل الطعام وكذلك الزوجة فاننا هنا امام نتيجتين احدهما وهى قتل الزوج والقصد الجنائى هنا قصد مباشر والنتيجة الاخرى هى قتل الزوجة والقصد الجنائى فيها احتمالى.والقانون لا يميز بين ما اذا كان القصد الجنائى مباشر او احتمالى حيث انه يتوافر فى كلاهما القصد الجنائى المتطلب فى جريمة القتل العمد وبالتاى فان الزوجة تحاكم على جريمة قتل عمد.*

----------


## mohamed ali moustafa

[gdwl]*الاسئلة :-*
*1- ما الفرق بين القصد المباشر والقصد الإحتمالي؟*


 *2- هل الخطأ في الشخصية ينفي القصد الجنائي؟*


 *3- ما حكم هذه القضية :* 
 *أرادت الزوجة (أ) أن تقتل زوجها (ب) لأنها اعتقدت أنه على علاقة مع امرأة أخرى (ج),* 
 *فدست له السم في الطعام ولكنه عندما أخذ الطعام قامت (ج) بأكل الطعام فماتت هي.*
*الاجابة :-**1- ما الفرق بين القصد المباشر والقصد الإحتمالي؟*
*المقصود بالقصد المباشر:-*
*هو الصورة المعتادة للقصد الجنائي حيث يتوافر العلم والإرادة ارادة النشاط والعلم بالنتيجة.* 

*القصد الإحتمالي**:-*
*هو قيام الجانى بهذا العمل مع علمه وقبولة للنتيجة ولكن مجبر على ذلك.*

*
2- هل الخطأ في الشخصية ينفي القصد الجنائي؟*
*الخطأ فى الشخصيه لا ينفى القصد الجنائى.
فاذا اراد الجانى ان يقتل انسانا،فيستوى فى القانون ان يكون هذا الانسان هو الذى قصده الجانى او انحرفت الرصاصه وقتلت شخص اخر؛عندئذ يسال الجانى عن جريمه القتل العمد ولو كان هذا الشئ الاخر صديقا له اصابته الرصاصه فقتلته بدلا من عدوه الذى كان يقصده.*

*3- ما حكم هذه القضية :* 
*أرادت الزوجة (أ) أن تقتل زوجها (ب) لأنها اعتقدت أنه على علاقة مع امرأة أخرى (ج),* 
*فدست له السم في الطعام ولكنه عندما أخذ الطعام قامت (ج) بأكل الطعام فماتت هي.* 

*الزوجة (أ)ارادت ان تقتل زوجها (ب) وهى متعمدة بوضع السم له فى الطعام ولكن الزوجة (ج) لم تعلم انه مسمم فماتت فى هذه الحالة** تعاقب الزوجه بالعقوبه المقرره للقتل العمد ذلك يرجع الي ان مبدأ الخطأ في الشخصيه الجنائيه و الذي لا ينفي القصد الجنائي عن الجاني لخطأه في شخصيه الانسان الذي اراد قتله.*
[/gdwl]

----------


## Mostafa kamal

*1- ما الفرق بين القصد المباشر والقصد الإحتمالي؟*

*القصد المباشر : هو الصورة المعتادة للقصد الجنائي حيث يتوافر العلم والإرادة ; إرادة النشاط وإرادة النتيجة . 

اما القصد الأحتمالي: فإنه صورة أخرى للقصد الجنائي تتميز عنه بأنه بدلا من العلم والإرادة فإنه يبنى على التوقع والقبول على ما سيلي بيانه وهو قيام الجاني بنشاط عن علم وتوقع وقبول للنتيجة دون أن يكون مريدا تحقيقها بصفه أصلية.
*
 *2- هل الخطأ في الشخصية ينفي القصد الجنائي؟

**الخطأ في الشخصيه لا ينفي القصد الجنائي فمن أراد ان يقتل شخصا وقام بالنشاط القاتل ولكن فعله أدى إلى قتل أخر غير مقصود أصلا فإنه يسأل عن القتل العمد لمن لم تتجه إرادته أصلا إلى قتله باعتبار أنه يستوي في القانون أن يقصد الفاعل شخصية فرد معين أو شخصية فرد أخر فالأمر يتعلق بغلط غير مؤثر . فالخطأ في الشخصية لا ينفي القصد الجنائي .*

 *3- ما حكم هذه القضية :* 
 *أرادت الزوجة (أ) أن تقتل زوجها (ب) لأنها اعتقدت أنه على علاقة مع امرأة أخرى (ج),* 
 *فدست له السم في الطعام ولكنه عندما أخذ الطعام قامت (ج) بأكل الطعام فماتت هي.

* *تعاقب الزوجة على جريمة القتل العمد لأن الخطأ في الشخصية الجنائية لا ينفي القصد الجنائي فإذا اراد الجاني ان يقتل إنسانا فيستوي في القانون أن يكون هذا الإنسان هو الذي قصده الجاني او انحرفت الرصاصه فقتلت شخص اخر هكذا الحال بالنسبه للزوجة (أ) ارادت ان تقتل الزوج فدست له السم في الطعام ولكن أكلت الزوجة (ج) الطعام فماتت فهنا تسأل الزوجة عن جريمة القتل العمد*

----------


## Ahmed Fouad

1- ما الفرق بين القصد المباشر والقصد الإحتمالي؟
-المقصود بالقصد المباشر:
هو الصورة المعتادة للقصد الجنائي حيث يتوافر العلم والإرادة, ارادة النشاط والعلم بالنتيجة.

-المقصود بالقصد الاحتمالي:
هو قيام الجاني بالنشاط عن علم وتوقع وقبول للنتيجة دون أن يكون مريداً تحقيقها بصفة أصلية.


2- هل الخطأ في الشخصية ينفي القصد الجنائي؟
لا ينفي الخطأ في الشخصية القصد الجنائي , فمن أراد أن يقتل شخصاً وقام بالنشاط الذي يؤدي لقتله ولكنه أدى لقتل شخص آخر, فإنه يسأل عن القتل العمد للشخص الذي لم تتجه إرادته أصلاً إلى قتله اعتباراً بأنه يستوي في القانون أن يقصد الجاني فرداً معيناً أو آخر فالأمر يتعلق بغلط غير مؤثر. لذلك فالخطأ في الشخصية لا ينفي القصد الجنائي.


3- ما حكم هذه القضية : 
أرادت الزوجة (أ) أن تقتل زوجها (ب) لأنها اعتقدت أنه على علاقة مع امرأة أخرى (ج), 
فدست له السم في الطعام ولكنه عندما أخذ الطعام قامت (ج) بأكل الطعام فماتت هي.
تعاقب الزوجة (أ) بالقتل العمد,
لأنها قامت بالنشاط القاتل الذي كان مؤداه قتل (ب) ولأن مقتل (ج) لا ينفي القصد الجنائي لتساوي (ب)و(ج) أمام القانون

----------


## نورا السيد نجيب قورة

نورا السيد نجيب محمد
-اساسما الفرق بين القصدلقصد الجنائي , هفو يتوافر فيه العلم والاراده , اراده النشاط واراده انتيجه

القصد الاحتمالي : هو قيام الجاني بالنشاط عن علم و توقع و قبول للنتيجه دون ان يكوم مريدا لتحقيقها بصفه يه
2- هل الخطأ في الشخصيه ينفي القصد الجنائي ؟
الخطأ في الشخصيه لا ينفي القصد الجنائي , فاذا اراد الجاني ان يقتل انسانا فيستوي في القانون ان يكون هذا الانسان هو الذي قصده الجاني او انحرفت الرصاصه وقتلت شخصا اخر , سيسأل الجاني عن جريمه القتل العمد و لوكان الشخص الاخر صديقا له اصابته الرصاصه فقتلته بدلا من عدوه الذي كان يقصده.
3- ما حكم هذه القضيه :أرادت الزوجة (أ) أن تقتل زوجها (ب) لأنها اعتقدت أنه على علاقة مع امرأة أخرى (ج), 
فدست له السم في الطعام ولكنه عندما أخذ الطعام قامت (ج) بأكل الطعام فماتت هي.
تعاقب الزوجه بالعقوبه المقرره للقتل العمد , ذلك يرجع الي ان مبدأ الخطأ في الشخصيه الجنائيه و الذي لا ينفي القصد الجنائي عن الجاني لخطأه في شخصيه الانسان الذي اراد قتله. 
المباشر والقصد الإحتمالي؟"القصد المباشر[/] : هو يعتبر الصوره المعتاده ل[/color]

----------


## ĂҢMệĐ ĀďξĿ

اسألة جميلة 

وهادفة وأجابة جميلة 

سلمت يداك احمد :Blush2:

----------

